# Threading on the mini lathe.



## Tin Falcon (Nov 11, 2012)

some find threading on the mini lathe difficult. I admit that if you approach the task the way most of us were taught it is not easy. the low end spindle speed is not very slow and low end torque can be a problem. 
the problem is reaction time as to not crash the tool. 

there are a couple of solutions make a manual crank and turn the lathe manually.

 IMHO the better solution is turn the spindle direction in the opposite direction and turn the threading tool upside down. that way the thread is started at the shoulder instead of ended there. not a difficult workaround . and an added benefit is more realistic cutting speed. and a better finish. 
Tin


----------

